# HVAC Contractors



## fatboy (May 24, 2017)

We had one of these a few years back, ran them through a Finance audit, it was in the hundreds..... they are really good about pulling them now. At least for us, they were locally licensed, and were trained.

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/05/23/lawsuit-furnace-company-installed-without-permits/


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2017)

_"A Westminster-based heating and cooling company for years has intentionally avoided pulling permits on hundreds of jobs it did in Denver, in part to avoid the scrutiny of city inspectors over allegedly shoddy and dangerous work, according to a lawsuit seeking to shut it down."

"The state estimates Mile High has installed about 1,000 furnaces in the Denver metro area since it began operating. Virtually every city requires a permit for the installation of a furnace, but the company rarely got them. AG investigators say they culled through a sampling of the company’s records and found Mile High had obtained permits on just seven of 95 installations."  
_
1000 furnaces without a permit should be enough to shut these folks down and send some of them to jail.  What has the state done to ensure the safety of those 1000 furnaces?  Please don't try to tell me that the jurisdictions were in the dark about this until now.

_"The elder Dykman allegedly instructed employees to “tell consumers that they can and should ‘waive’ building permits,’” the lawsuit says, and that allowing a city inspector into a home risks them finding issues with other areas of the house."
_
True enough.
_
"The younger Dykman told investigators that permits were merely a way to “give the government money,” and that the majority of inspectors “don’t know what they are doing,” the lawsuit quotes him as saying."_

While there is an alarming trend of sending pseudo-inspectors_, _I doubt that they are a majority.
_
“If somebody’s servicing a piece of equipment that is untrained and they do something wrong … a homeowner can be susceptible to … carbon monoxide poisoning, gas leaks which can lead to fire, explosions,” according to one of the former employees.
_
Everybody involved is well aware of the consequences...that includes many homeowners. _"

"The state lays out two instances in the lawsuit in which city inspectors in Sheridan and Denver separately found the company’s unpermitted furnace installation work to be faulty and dangerous."_

Have any of these illegal furnace installations caused documented harm?  "The state lays out two instances"... Well then there's 998 more to look at.

In my experience, HVAC contractors, which are licensed in CA., generate many corrections.  When planning my day I always allow 30 minutes for a furnace and A/C.  It can take that long to find 15 corrections and write them all down.  Then the HO wants an explanation.  Then the contractor's employee wants an explanation.  Then the contractor wants an explanation. 

The State of Colorado found two.  Sounds like BS to me.


----------

